# Lizenz für Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren



## Harry-aus-MA (1. April 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich wollte für meinen Junior (seit 4 Wochen 14 Jahre alt) eine Erlaubnis zum Angeln bei der Gemeinde erwerben. Im Internet kann man da nen Vordruck runterladen, der von den Eltern zu unterschreiben ist. Der Spass soll 7€ für ein Jahr kosten.
So könnte der Kleine völlig legal mit mir zum Angeln gehen (mit eigenem Gewässerschein versteht sich). Die Frage einer Angelprüfung stellt sich (noch) nicht, da ich ja noch nicht weiss, ob oder wieviel Spass es ihm bereitet.
Auf dem Amt wurde jetzt seiner Mutter die Forderung gestellt, er müsse ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis vorlegen. Das kostet wiederum 36€ und ist bei jeder Verlängerung ( also max. noch einmal wenn er 15 ist) neu beizustellen.
Zur Sache selbst. Der Kleine wohnt bei der Mama in Hessen und ist dort gemeldet. Ich komme aus BW. 
Frage: Kann ich in BW auch einen Schein für ihn erwerben und ist das tatsächlich so mit dem Führungszeugnis? Ist das überall so?
Die drängen einen ja förmlich in die Illegalität.
Für eure Antworten wäre ich euch dankbar.

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Marc S. (1. April 2012)

*AW: Lizenz für Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren*



> Ist das überall so?



Ist jetzt schon etwa 3 Jahre her, wo ein Verwandter von mir den Jugendfischereischein hatte, aber er hatte beim verlängern kein Führungszeugnis gebraucht. Ich habe bis jetzt bei uns auch noch kein Führungszeugnis vorlegen müssen wie ich mein 5 Jahresfischereischein verlängert habe, weiß jetzt aber nicht ob das bei uns was damit zu tun haben kann dass ich den Fischereischein auf der Ortspolizeibehörde verlängern, also dort wo ich auch das Führungszeugnis holen müsste.


----------



## antonio (1. April 2012)

*AW: Lizenz für Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren*

hier bei uns braucht man für den jugendfischereischein auch kein führungszeugnis, nur beim "richtigen" dann.
kann aber sein, daß es bei euch so ist, oder die dame hat da was verwechselt mit dem "richtigen" fischereischein.

antonio


----------



## Forellenberti (1. April 2012)

*AW: Lizenz für Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren*

Hallo,

ich komme ebenfalls aus BaWü. Ein Führungszeugnis für den Fischereischein brauchte ich nie und kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen.

Lediglich für den Jagd- und Waffenschein.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Harry-aus-MA (2. April 2012)

*AW: Lizenz für Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren*

Ich hab jetzt nochmals die zuständigen Ordnungsämter bzw. Gemeindeverwaltungen angerufen.
Das Führungszeugnis in Hessen ist neu. So neu, dass es noch nicht mal in deren Homepage vermerkt ist.
Der Jugendfischereischein bis 16J kostet 13,50€, das Führungszeugnis nochmal genauso viel.
Ich muss es halt so machen - nicht zu ändern.
Danke für eure Antworten dazu.
Gruß
Harry


----------

